
Show HN: Magic Keyboard - feross
http://magickeyboard.io/
======
wrigby
This is a ton of fun - thanks for sharing!

Is there a way to detect shift? I noticed that when I tried to type
exclamation points, it just shot a bunch of the 1 digit onto the screen.

------
vaibhav1312
Cool, but what about special characters?

------
matthewhall
Sweet.

------
irunbackwards
But what about DVORAK!?

------
swinghu
great!

------
homoSapiens
cool :)

